# Tv goldstar(LG) modelo: CN-20B80H chasis: NC-5AA



## marveto2 (Ene 14, 2013)

hola, compañeros del foro, tengo este televisor LG el cual tiene una resistencia "R116",
 la cual se carbonizo y no se alcanza a ver su valor, esa resistencia esta conectada en unas terminal del selector señalada como 12v, me gustaría que me ayudaran con este problema, debido a que no se cual es el valor de esta resistencia y me gustaría saber por que se carbonizo.

soy un principiante en esto de reparar tv, tengo los conceptos básicos de electrónica.

muchas gracias y espero que me guíen a la solucion de este problema.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 14, 2013)

12 ohmios / 0.5watts, claro que si se daño pudo ser por fallo del tuner, revisa antes, chauuuuuuuu


----------

